# Stuck - steering and seat controls



## reese (Nov 25, 2008)

Steering controls and driver seat controls stopped working. Any thoughts


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Most likely a fuse. Knowing the year would be helpful for locating it.


----------



## reese (Nov 25, 2008)

2000 740il


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Steering controls.. The tilt steering wheel? Radio and cruise control buttons? Ability to steer the car?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

If it's the tilt function and the seat movement, it is likely this.

LINK: Steering control module

It's behind the big seat adjustment on the side. Reach behind the plastic and try to wiggle it, at the same time see if the functionality comes back. If so, it's this part. (DIY in under an hour.)









(Photo from seat removal info on www.e38.org)

FOR VEHICLES WITH SEAT MEMORY 
07 SWITCH SEAT ADJUSTING FRONT LEFT 1 09/1997 61-31-6-910-717


----------



## reese (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, It's the movement function. I'll try that first. Of course bmw has no idea.Wants me to bring it in!


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

It helps to always give your year and model (or add it to your profile/signature) as well as a very thorough description of the problem... 

As Terry said, also check all your fuses. But a tilt steering problem combined with a seat adjustment failure (though they don't seem like they should be related) is often that module. 

Let us know if you have any luck!


----------



## nuttybgc (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a problem with my 98 740il steering wheel not able to be adjusted. The fuse is okay. The seats are okay also. So I don't know if there are other fuses for the steering wheel that I don't of.


----------



## mandrews1119 (Jan 13, 2008)

Could be several things. As M. Wong stated, usually that problem in most combinations is that seat module - at the least it may not be fully connected or plugged in, the connections may need cleaning, or the switch itself needs to be replaced. The vast majority of the time that is the issue. Wiggle the connection, or if you have a manual or go to the d-i-y pages, adjust the switch and see if you regain full motion. If the seat functions are 100% and still no steering wheel, then perhaps it is the stalk switch for the wheeel's movement, I don't know how you'd get around the dealer to ascertain unless you have a good indie shop, which is recommended. I cannot say I have run across the seat being ok and the wheel out. Really sounds like that switch is not totally cleaned or connected. Keep us posted...


----------



## nuttybgc (Mar 14, 2008)

So it's only the driver's seat switch that I need only to check and not the switch on the front passenger side? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm pretty sure there is only one control module and it's behind the large button on the driver's side.


----------



## nuttybgc (Mar 14, 2008)

Okay I checked and the seat works fine. Sometimes the steering column adjustment works and sometimes it doesn't but the seat always work.


----------



## mandrews1119 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sounds like a bad pin or connection in the switch. These things don't work intermittently - either it fuctions or not. The fact that you are getting seat function means the connection is WORKING, either a pin or something not fitting completely or correctly may be the culprit.


----------

